# My squishy boys



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I haven't posted on here much lately - it's been about 7 months I think. Life seems to get in the way sometimes, I guess. Hello to everyone I miss talking with on here.

Last week I lost three of my boys. My two beige hooded brothers - Lewis and Clark, and Max - my lovely rescued himi. Three deaths, three days in a row. Their myco had been flairing up quite often and after rounds of meds they always returned to their normal squishy selves. Last Thursday afternoon I came home to find Clark in the bottom of the cage, gasping. By the time I picked him up he was gone. The next morning I took the other two to the vet and was given Baytril and Tetracycline. I also bought a vaporizer to set up in my home office. By the time I got home, Max was gasping and as I sat there holding him, crying, trying in a last ditch effort to get the meds in him and make a miricle happen, he was gone. Lewis seemed to be holding strong with help from the meds but by Saturday morning he was also gasping on and off. By that time my heart was completely shattered, I mean in tiny little bits and pieces. I couldn't stop crying. I was hysterical. I held him and whispered to him and made as many apologies as I could. I have never felt so much guilt over something completely out of my hands. Lewis passed that day before noon.

I still have Rex - the nakie boy and Trumpet - a new addition berkie. I snuggle them as much as I can. Rex is actually not a hater of human affection anymore now that he is alone (he really tore into Trumpet and still wants to attack him - we're trying) and I'm enjoying that but man oh man. 

Pneumonia is my best guess. It was so sudden and they showed no signs before it all happened. They were all around 2 years old. Not even close to being a long enough life to spend with them. 

RIP my baby squishy boys.


----------



## homebody (Jan 26, 2009)

So sorry for your losses. :-[ They knew you were there for them.


----------



## JizzyRatxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't squish your rats! THAT IS MEAN!


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

JizzyRatxx said:


> Don't squish your rats! THAT IS MEAN!


Please tell me you're kidding. If you really think I might be squishing my rats, um, I'm not. I mean that they are fat "squishy" boys, not squishy as in I sqeeze them or whatever. Wow, please tell me you already knew that though.

And homebody - thank you. I miss them terribly.


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

you know i am really sorry that you have to deal with such immaturity during this time. from recent posts of this user, they are currently keeping their rats in a box and have intentionally tried to cause problems on other threads. all of us informed owners know you would never do such a thing. 

i am sooo sorry for your losses, especially all at once like that. play hard at the bridge. RIP.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I am sorry too that you have to deal with the ignorance and immaturity when youre hurting...I lost one of my girls about a month ago and it just plain sucks...and to be mocked at a time like that is horrible :-[..you're in my thoughts...RIP little ratties.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks to the both of you. I noticed this person on other threads after I responded. There are two little trolls wandering the forum lately, aren't there? 

Anyway, thank you and I'm sorry for your loss as well. I keep thinking I'll get up one morning and there they will be all piled up in their favorite hammock.


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

myboys2 said:


> Anyway, thank you and I'm sorry for your loss as well. I keep thinking I'll get up one morning and there they will be all piled up in their favorite hammock.


I am sorry for your loss. I had my oldest male PTS after a stroak a while back, it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do. 

I still find myself suprised sometimes when I walk into the rat room and his cage is gone;
Even though I walk by his grave and say I love him everyday.


----------



## Junebug! (Aug 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, and the immaturity and ignorance that immature child has shown you. 

It is such a hard time one cannot bear to imagine, and I hope you are surrounded by family and love during this hard time.

Let us know they all rest in peace, and I hope you know that they must be SO thankful for all that effort you put into saving them. They knew they were loved, and they had a happy life.

Be well xx<3

Mackenzie


----------



## Changophant (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh my, that is so sad sorry to hear it. I love squishy rats too. I call them plump lol but anyway ...I feel for you losing three at once ...I cried everyday for one month when I lost my Oreo so I cannot imagine losing three.

I also felt very guilty even though I tried and tried to save her. 

Try to remember how good you were to them and the good times you had together. And not feel guilty about something that wasnt your fault...(that is what has helped me).


----------



## withmucheffort (Nov 12, 2009)

im in an almost identical situation, only with just one of mine, coal. he wasnt even 2 yet, would have been in feb. the night before he was fine, mooching off me while i was eating dinner, being his usual playful, antic self. the very next morning, he was barely breathing, very ragged, shallow breaths, and wouldnt move on his own. the vet said severe pneumonia and hed developed an abcess on his LR haunch, too. so, if hed gotten better with treatment for the pneumonia, hed only have had a month or so, at best, due to the cancer, so i let him go. i cried SO much after, absolutely bawling at times, beating myself up BAD, saying i was a horrible dad while he was alive because i set limits and established rules and enforced them... i know its not true, but its so easy to do when youre greaving so much.. my sincere condolances.. and am too, sorry, that you have to deal with such CHILDISH IGNORANCE. its bad enough as is, with out that.
Eric


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

I am so sorry about your loss :-[


----------



## ruth-less (May 11, 2009)

o my gosh i am SO sorry...this must be tough...hang in there


----------

